# Suns in garbage time, still playing all their starters and shooting threes



## SodaPopinski (Aug 10, 2004)

Real classy, D'Antoni.

:no: 

-Pop


----------



## Dan (Dec 30, 2002)

in the good old days, Richardson would've gotten a nice Pryzbilla sandwhich for that shot.


----------



## Schilly (Dec 30, 2002)

I don't mind the leaving the main rotatioin guys in, but the 3 ball was stupid.

Of course they were going to have to shoot one anyway.


----------



## SodaPopinski (Aug 10, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>Hap</b>!
> in the good old days, Richardson would've gotten a nice Pryzbilla sandwhich for that shot.


I should go to hell for saying this, but the devilish side of me would like to see D'Antoni get a little humility by having Nash or Stoudemire blow an ACL in those kinds of situations. There was no reason why he needed to keep his starting unit in the game and run up the score against our third string. That's just silly, and you aren't proving anything to anyone in those situations.

I wonder if D'Antoni goes to the cemetary and pisses on graves for a good time, too.

:no:

-Pop


----------



## MAS RipCity (Feb 22, 2003)

I've already said my words in the unimpressive Amare thread, but Phoenix is a classless organization.


----------



## Schilly (Dec 30, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>MAS RipCity</b>!
> I've already said my words in the unimpressive Amare thread, but Phoenix is a classless organization.


Man If I had started that thread I'd be hiding from it too.


----------



## Amareca (Oct 21, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>MAS RipCity</b>!
> I've already said my words in the unimpressive Amare thread, but Phoenix is a classless organization.


 go troll elsewhere


----------



## Schilly (Dec 30, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Amareca</b>!
> 
> 
> coming from a Blazers fan... how ironic.


Hey come on now, if you want to troll go elsewhere.


----------



## MAS RipCity (Feb 22, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Schilly</b>!
> 
> Man If I had started that thread I'd be hiding from it too.


not really, i'm pretty much still unimpressed. He could have had 100,but if 90 come on dunks..big whoop. Now when Dirk is draining jumpers and fadeaways and taking it to the hole on pace to 50..that's impressive. I think get words mixed up. I once never said he wasn't good, I just said I was unimpressed with him, I didn't know that was a crime here..sorry guys


----------



## deanwoof (Mar 10, 2003)

that was a 30 ft 3 and WIDE open. not his fault that was given to them. 

but yes, up by 15 and still had starters in. guess that's a real tight 7 man rotation.


----------



## KIDBLAZE (Jul 8, 2003)

I'm just sitting on my couch taking it all in because it will end. I love Phoenix, phoenix is a great team. but as my mon used to say "with all this running around someones gonna get hurt" If nash goes down the suns won't be far behind so im not complaining, let them get their wins because it won't last.


----------



## Trader Ed (Jun 17, 2002)

Actually I have always had a lot of respect for the Phoenix teams and club over the years. 

Well, it seems like there was another coach this year who left their starters in for most of the 4th quarter against us when the game was decided. I think it was Don Nelson.


The funny thing about sports is, people remember, and you mark in in your memory. The other thing about sports is.... What goes around comes around! it is almost a guarentee.


----------



## Dan (Dec 30, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Trader Bob</b>!
> Actually I have always had a lot of respect for the Phoenix teams and club over the years.
> 
> Well, it seems like there was another coach this year who left their starters in for most of the 4th quarter against us when the game was decided. I think it was Don Nelson.
> ...


I don't know TB...it's like these guys in the NBA now don't take things like this personal anymore.


----------



## Trader Ed (Jun 17, 2002)

That may just be the mental makeup of our team Hap. They do not take it personal. They do not have any pride. Maybe that is the problem from the get go.


I can always remember what pride the Drexler year teams had. They got beat, they indeed took it personal. They did something in return. They use to brag about who would do the best defensive job in a game. It was almost a contest each and every time.


----------



## Ed O (Dec 30, 2002)

I don't get why people complain about stuff like this. Fans pay to see the first 30 seconds of a blowout no less than they pay to see the first 30 seconds of the game.

Considering the nature of blowouts, shooting 3 pointers is probably safer than taking it to the basket for one's health, too.

About the starters: it's not like Portland had cleared its bench. Miles and (iirc) Randolph were both still on the floor at the end of the game, too.

It seems like some people on this board were just complaining about Jeff McInnis a couple of weeks ago. If we had a better team, there would probably be fewer opportunities to have opponents act without class.

Ed O.


----------



## Dan (Dec 30, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Ed O</b>!
> I don't get why people complain about stuff like this. Fans pay to see the first 30 seconds of a blowout no less than they pay to see the first 30 seconds of the game.
> 
> Considering the nature of blowouts, shooting 3 pointers is probably safer than taking it to the basket for one's health, too.
> ...


it's classless when our guys do it..which is why last night during the Warriors/Blazers game..when the Blazer fans wanted Damon to shoot a 3 to get "chalupas", he didn't.

And why not?

Because the game was over, and it's a classless thing to do, rubbing the loss in the face of the other teams.

ooops! I guess it's not about having a "better" team, now is it?


----------



## MAS RipCity (Feb 22, 2003)

Nice post Hap, hit the nail on the head.


----------



## Ed O (Dec 30, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>MAS RipCity</b>!
> 
> Nice post Hap, hit the nail on the head.


Why is it that whenever I see that picture it seems to be following a post that makes little or no sense? (As an aside, I actually think that the picture is pretty offensive, considering the number of adoptions that are made in this country independent of race.)

Hap, your comparison of Damon's failure to shoot a 3 pointer to get to 100 points to tonight's game is off-base.

The Blazers got the ball against GS with 15 seconds to go in the game. They did not have to shoot the basketball.

Phoenix got the ball tonight against Portland with 30 seconds to go. The *did* have to shoot the basketball. 

What should he have done? Dribbled towards the basket so Joel could hammer him? Or dribble out the clock and get a 24 second violation? Maybe both teams should have walked off with 2 minuets to go, when the game was over... would that have been "class"?

Further, Hap, if you can't see the link between bad teams being on the receiving end of things that some fans see as classless, then you're blind. Bad teams lose more often, and these types of activities happen when teams lose. Not in EVERY loss, but in some, and when a team racks up more losses they're bound to see it.

So clearly it DOES have something to do with who's better.

Ed O.


----------



## MAS RipCity (Feb 22, 2003)

haha,take a joke Ed......geeeeese.


----------



## Dan (Dec 30, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Ed O</b>!
> 
> Hap, your comparison of Damon's failure to shoot a 3 pointer to get to 100 points to tonight's game is off-base.


no it's not. he still could've shot it, going for the 100 points.



> The Blazers got the ball against GS with 15 seconds to go in the game. They did not have to shoot the basketball.
> 
> Phoenix got the ball tonight against Portland with 30 seconds to go. The *did* have to shoot the basketball.


not they *did not* have to shoot it. I know this is some wild hairbrained theory, but they could've passed the ball around. 

there was 15 seconds still left on the shot clock when he shot.

so that means they could've wasted another 15 seconds passing, or holding the ball.



> What should he have done? Dribbled towards the basket so Joel could hammer him?


yah, because thats exactly what would've happened. There is no other scenario that would've been played out, other than him dribble towards the basket, and Joel hammer him.

whatever Ed. 



> Or dribble out the clock and get a 24 second violation? Maybe both teams should have walked off with 2 minuets to go, when the game was over... would that have been "class"?


thats just a retarded thing to say Ed. I don't care if thats considered "crass" to say. 

you know full well that it's not the same to walk off the court with 2 minutes to go, than it is to shoot a shot late in the game when you're up by more than enough points. Thats an insulting comparison to do Ed. 



> Further, Hap, if you can't see the link between bad teams being on the receiving end of things that some fans see as classless, then you're blind. Bad teams lose more often, and these types of activities happen when teams lose. Not in EVERY loss, but in some, and when a team racks up more losses they're bound to see it.


that has 0 to do with this Ed. you just like rubbing in peoples faces that this team is bad and you've been saying htat all year. The team could be 0-82, and I'd still think it's a bad move. Infact, I think it's a bad move when Blazers do it. 

Why do you think when Bonzi Wells made a shot like that once, Mike Dunleavy apologized to the other teams coach, saying he didn't do it to rub the win in their nose?

because it's an unwritten rule that you don't rub it in the other teams face. 



> So clearly it DOES have something to do with who's better.
> 
> Ed O.


only because you have some warped fascination with winning being the end all be all of how things should be judged. I guess for you, being classless only applies to those who are "bad"..but if you're good, you never do anything classless.

whatever Ed.


----------



## jackiejackal (Nov 7, 2002)

What do you suggest?
They should have put on blindfolds ?


Now you know darn well there is not another team that wouldn't
have done the same darn thing..
so what?
Blazers had their chance,believe me,Blazers would have gone on
a freak- a - thon and scored every last point they could have.
And you know it.

I am delighted they got a thrashing.
It means someone in the front office better take notice.

This is not a playoff team.

And I want them to be so badly.


----------



## Todd (Oct 8, 2003)

I traded Damon and Nick to the Lakers for Kobe. We routed the Spurs by 30 the other night. Also traded Woods and Frahm for Cassell. Man you gotta see these guys play


----------



## agoo (Jun 1, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Ed O</b>!
> Phoenix got the ball tonight against Portland with 30 seconds to go. The *did* have to shoot the basketball.


There's nothing that says you have to shoot in a situation like that. In the Celtics-Pistons game tonight, the Pistons got the ball with about 25 seconds left and brought it up court and stood. They took the shot clock violation.


----------



## Trader Ed (Jun 17, 2002)

I can also recall in another game last year, or maybe the year before, a Blazer heaving up a shot at the end of a home game and it went in, and the coach apologized for it as well. Portland had a big lead, and the time was expiring on the shot clock. But there was still another possession for the other team left yet. We just happen to make the Chalupa score that night too.  good for me.

Damon did do the right thing in that game by not shooting regardless of the time left.

piling it on no matter what is a bad thing to do, regardless of the end of game strategies. If for example a baseball team is up by 8 going into the 8th or 9th. What do you do? If I am put into bat, I swing for the fences or for the solid hit... that is just me, I am competitive. But if the other team has packed it in and put in the 2nd and 3rd string, you pinch hit the rookies or seldom used players.


----------



## Dan (Dec 30, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Trader Bob</b>!
> I can also recall in another game last year, or maybe the year before, a Blazer heaving up a shot at the end of a home game and it went in, and the coach apologized for it as well. Portland had a big lead, and the time was expiring on the shot clock. But there was still another possession for the other team left yet. We just happen to make the Chalupa score that night too.  good for me.
> 
> Damon did do the right thing in that game by not shooting regardless of the time left.
> ...


a better scenario would be this TB..

If you were up 17-1 and it's the top of the 9th, do you try to load the bases, and go for more runs?

not unless you want to get beaned.


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

Garbage time for one team, may be real time for another. Maybe the Blazers gave up too soon or were they too busy getting their butts whooped.

When teams run up the score, you have to take it personal. If the players don't, then who cares?


----------



## Dan (Dec 30, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Hong Kong Fooey</b>!
> Garbage time for one team, may be real time for another. Maybe the Blazers gave up too soon or were they too busy getting their butts whooped.
> 
> When teams run up the score, you have to take it personal. If the players don't, then who cares?


hehe, that makes me think of this saying:

This is life. So go and have a ball. Because the world don't move to the beat of just one drum. What might be right for you may not be right for some. You take the good, you take the bad, you take them both and there you have...my opening statement. Sit, Ubu, sit. Good dog.


----------



## jibikao (Nov 14, 2004)

Maybe if Blazer competes more they won't be humiliated? 

In Suns' view, they were sliding down for the past 2 weeks. Suns has a TERRIBLE road trip coming up and I think the coach wants a GOOD blowout to keep the confidence HIGH. 

Suns also has unusual high attendence today for some reasons , so I guess the coach wants to provide entertainment for the growing audience. 

Jimmy


----------



## deanwoof (Mar 10, 2003)

why aren't you giving darius miles a tongue lashing for taking his last second three pointer as the game clock expired?


----------



## BlayZa (Dec 31, 2002)

I have no problem with them playing their strong lineup even once the game is decided - when you have the best record in the nba u want to crush people as best you can, well i would. its all intimidation and dealing with lineups , if we play our scrubs vs their starting 5 in the 4th well WE deserve to get beaned. we pay these guys to play not to give up in the 4th, mentally pack it in and tune out.


----------



## Dan (Dec 30, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>deanwoof</b>!
> why aren't you giving darius miles a tongue lashing for taking his last second three pointer as the game clock expired?


if you don't see the difference in a player on the team *losing* shooting a last second 3, vs the team winning by a more than comfortable margin shooting, thats pretty sad.


----------



## NBAGOD (Aug 26, 2004)

This isn't little league or high school....these guys are paid alot of money to play and the fans pay alot of money to see them play....don't like what the other team is doing? Play some defense and stop them....pretty simple.


----------



## azsun18 (Aug 12, 2004)

I m glad they kept their starters in. I have been saying it this whole season, the Suns play their starters too much. Those legs will be too tired to be making all those 3 point shots come playoff time.


----------



## PacersguyUSA (Sep 1, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Trader Bob</b>!
> Actually I have always had a lot of respect for the Phoenix teams and club over the years.
> 
> Well, it seems like there was another coach this year who left their starters in for most of the 4th quarter against us when the game was decided. I think it was Don Nelson.
> ...


That's what the Houston Texans said about the Indianapolis Colts, only to get beat down again a few weeks later.


----------



## trifecta (Oct 10, 2002)

As a fan, I want to see the teams continue to play. I don't care what team you root for, it's always fun to see a player go for fifty. 

As far as the last shot, as far as I'm concerned, that's just Suns basketball. Run and gun and shoot'em if you got'em. It wasn't like they ran an orchestrated play to set up the three. My guess is that the Suns guy wasn't thinking about disrespecting the Blazers, he was just thinking that he was open and ought to shoot.


----------



## Dan (Dec 30, 2002)

anyone see how they did something like that again last night?

leading by 5, they stole the ball with about 7 seconds left in the game. Passed ahead to Richardson, who could've shot an open jumper, but didn't...and then when the defensive player was going towards him, he passed the ball away (the right thing to do).

He passed it to Marion, who dunked it with 3 seconds to go in th game, instead of just holding onto the ball.


----------



## CatchNRelease (Jan 2, 2003)

*I Trust...*

Ya'll saw Zach in the last seconds at Philly tonight?

Go Blazers


----------



## Bwatcher (Dec 31, 2002)

Portland needed to shoot or face a turnover by the 24 second clock which would run out with several seconds still left in the game. Zach was not really seriously working hard to get a shot. It was more of a "Ok, we have to shoot, so why not take this out of my range 3 point shot"..


----------



## Draco (Jun 28, 2003)

*Re: I Trust...*



> Originally posted by <b>CatchNRelease</b>!
> Ya'll saw Zach in the last seconds at Philly tonight?
> 
> Go Blazers



Just CLASSLESS he should be burned alive!


----------



## Fork (Jan 2, 2003)

*Re: I Trust...*



> Originally posted by <b>CatchNRelease</b>!
> Re: I Trust...Ya'll saw Zach in the last seconds at Philly tonight?
> 
> Go Blazers


Uh...Portland rebounds with 28 seconds left on the game clock and Zach puts up a 29 foot shot with 4 seconds left on the shot clock? Yeah...he was really trying to make that shot.


----------



## Dan (Dec 30, 2002)

*Re: I Trust...*



> Originally posted by <b>CatchNRelease</b>!
> Ya'll saw Zach in the last seconds at Philly tonight?
> 
> Go Blazers


clearly you see the difference between stealing the ball, running down court, faking a shot, passing to a guy who is running full force down court and him dunking, or passing to a guy who actually can shoot 3 pointers and him shooting a shot and what Zach did.

It'd be the same if they passed to NVE and he shot a 3 pointer to get 9, and made it. Or if they had stolen the ball and passed it to Ruben and he dunked it over someone.

That *WOULD* be classless and cheesy. 

Whereas Zach, a guy who's hit 1 three pointer in his career (and shot 14), shooting a 3 pointer, is show-boaty, but not sticking it to them to the same degree. Also, iirc, the shot clock was run down to about 4-6 seconds left.


----------



## CatchNRelease (Jan 2, 2003)

*Easy Guys...*

...I didn't say (nor do I think) that Zach has no class. Just pointing out that, like the Suns who were way ahead and shot a three ball instead of taking the shot clock violation...Zach did the same thing.

Clearly, you guys see a distinction. 

Sure ain't very hard to hack people off around here anymore.

Go Blazers


----------



## Dan (Dec 30, 2002)

*Re: Easy Guys...*



> Originally posted by <b>CatchNRelease</b>!
> ...I didn't say (nor do I think) that Zach has no class. Just pointing out that, like the Suns who were way ahead and shot a three ball instead of taking the shot clock violation...Zach did the same thing.
> 
> Clearly, you guys see a distinction.
> ...


I thought the complaint about the suns game was more the dunk late in the game? 

hehe, obviously it was such a huge deal that it still bothers me however many days later it is now.


----------



## CatchNRelease (Jan 2, 2003)

*??*

I thought that fuss was because Amare rebounded Telfair's missed jumper with 30 seconds left in the game. Then Q Richardson made a 26 ft 3 pt shot with 21 seconds.


Go Blazers


----------



## Perfection (May 10, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>azsun18</b>!
> I m glad they kept their starters in. I have been saying it this whole season, the Suns play their starters too much. Those legs will be too tired to be making all those 3 point shots come playoff time.


With the exception of Nash, I don't really agree with you. Pheonix is full of young guns like Johnson, Amare, Richardson and Marion. I think that they can handle playing a bit...especially since they're probably pretty well conditioned due to the Suns's playing style. 

However, I would worry about players getting injured if they are out there for too long, in an unnecessary situation.


----------

